# Not Protective



## itsallme1249 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi. I have an 11 month old GSD which I have had since she was 6 months. I have always heard GSDs were very territorial/protective dogs but my little Oxford is not like that at all. The only time she is remotely like that in the least is when our neighbors are outside ... the houses in our development are extremely close ... or when certain people .. not all people .. are walking around a parking lot and she is in the car. She has only showed aggression to one person ... a guy my husband worked with for a few months ... but other than that she NEVER shows aggression or protectiveness. And even when she growls at the neighbors or whatever she never like bears her teeth, just a small growl and some barking. If my puppy is not protective that is fine, I was just wondering if maybe she just has yet to develop it. Any info is great. Thanks.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't want you puppy to act agressively. When you here most people here talk about their dogs, they comment on how much they want them to be calm. The temperament of a GSD is not a crazy mad man barking his head off, They are discibed as attentive and when they meet strangers, Aloof. Dakota will go up and say hi to people he knows but ignores other people unless I tell him to greet. You don't want you puppy to bark at peopl all the time. The goal is to explose your puppy to many good things, all different situations and people and animals and know to not be afraid, because at this age, she is probably anxious and not barking for protection, but insecurity. So make her experiences with everyone positive. 

I'm not very good at explaining things so I will leave the rest to the "experts" here


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You might want to look into a few books on canine body language. While many people thing baring of teeth and growling are signs that a dog is being "protective" they are usually more signs of fear. You want to socialize your dog to different sounds, people and situations. Would you really WANT your dog barking and lunging at the door whenever someone walked down your sidewalk? While at 11 months she may "look" like an adult in reality she is still very much a puppy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She is probably not protective because there is no real threat. Growling and baring teeth at people for no reason other than they are strangers is not protective, it is a fear reaction, dangerous for you and other people and NOT something to desire or encourage from a puppy. IMO, your dog sounds better off the way she is!

And yes, at only 11 months she has a lot of developing yet to do.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

She is still a baby! Would you want your 9 year old son to be protective and aggressive?

Give your pup a chance.

Our first GSD was almost 18 months before she ever growled at anything and yet she turned out to have a great temperment for Sch when we tested her later.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Um why on earth would you want your dog to be aggressive???
SO he bites someone & gets put down?

You want your dog to be friendly with people. All people.
You protect your dog.
Your dog doesnt protect you.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RUm why on earth would you want your dog to be aggressive???
> SO he bites someone & gets put down?
> 
> You want your dog to be friendly with people. All people.
> ...


Wonderful wording there Angel. And happy birthday!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

THANK YOU GSDsunshine!!!!
<3


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

First of all, your dog is still a puppy and will not be full grown for at least another year. 

Secondly, you dont want your GSD to make the determination of what is a threat and what isnt. period. This is an accident waiting to happen. Honestly, read through the aggression section.

If you are interested in protection work, check out the schutzhund section of this forum and get involved with a shutzhund club. A GSD should be trained to this to develop the natural protection tendencies in a stable environment. 

Fear is often interpreted as protectiveness, so I second the idea on getting a book on reading a dogs language, very insightful. 

The good news is you came to the right place!!! There is a ton of information out here and just as many helpful people!


----------



## itsallme1249 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. She isnt aggressive AT ALL. Just wondering.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL, neither is my girl and she is 3 1/2 but now does the alert barking. I've never seen her act in an agressive manner, except when there were raccoons in the back yard. I often tease her that she is just a lab in a GSD body. But I dont doubt for a minute if I ever needed her she would come to my aid with out a second thought. People are always so suprised whent they meet her......."but she's so friendly, I didnt think GSD's were so friendly, well, she may be a feak of GSD nature or not.....but she IS friendly and happy even wiggles like a darn poodle when people come over.... LOL I've had an overly defensive GSD that was a rescue years ago, I loved her to death, but had to be careful with her too. Ava is just my happy goofball. No worries mom!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

A mean/fearful dog is a walking liability.
My dog is protective, but to an extent. He loves all people, but when someone knocks on my door, he turns into super guard dog.
He knows when I say "its ok" that person is ok to be inside.

When it gets dark, he is 100 per cent more alert & views ANYTHING moving in the dark, as a threat.

This I have to be careful of. I cant break him of it, so I have to be watchful. He is ALWAYS kept on a leash when he has a potty break at night.
I think many dogs will become protective later on in life, but they KNOW there is a threat.
They are not just being fearful.


----------



## fidelmvega (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 10 month old female and male German Shepherd they don't even bark when someone comes to the door when will they start to alert me when someone is outside.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ancient thread. Recent poster may want to start a new one.


----------



## COLA PINKY (Jan 26, 2015)

My 2 and half year old german shepherd "SHEPH" continues to jump our fence. We live in a rural community and the other dogs that run wild around here are really tormenting both of our shepherds. My older female is 6 years old and doesn't ever try to jump the fence. I might add Sheph is fixed so he doesn't try to run away, but he will chase other dogs across the street and off our property. I am so scared he could be hit by a car or have me held responsible for a potential dog fight from him leaving. I NEED advice I was thinking of bringing him in the house but he has never been an indoor dog?? I'm sad and frustrated he is so sweet and very smart. I need advice.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

none of my dogs were ever protective except for the one i imported from eurosport bred from a police patrol dog and was picked from a litter of 9 pups specially for personal protection security work 

the west german show line mix i had was not protective at all even


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

COLA PINKY said:


> My 2 and half year old german shepherd "SHEPH" continues to jump our fence. We live in a rural community and the other dogs that run wild around here are really tormenting both of our shepherds. My older female is 6 years old and doesn't ever try to jump the fence. I might add Sheph is fixed so he doesn't try to run away, but he will chase other dogs across the street and off our property. I am so scared he could be hit by a car or have me held responsible for a potential dog fight from him leaving. I NEED advice I was thinking of bringing him in the house but he has never been an indoor dog?? I'm sad and frustrated he is so sweet and very smart. I need advice.


Post your own thread- this thread is ancient and not related to your topic, so nobody is going to find it


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

Wait about another year or so. You can build up her confidence in GSD to not act scared or timid in certain situations. Not to be confused with wanting a dog to be aggressive... You want a protector not an aggressive dog. GSD are not a aggressive breed. 



itsallme1249 said:


> Hi. I have an 11 month old GSD which I have had since she was 6 months. I have always heard GSDs were very territorial/protective dogs but my little Oxford is not like that at all. The only time she is remotely like that in the least is when our neighbors are outside ... the houses in our development are extremely close ... or when certain people .. not all people .. are walking around a parking lot and she is in the car. She has only showed aggression to one person ... a guy my husband worked with for a few months ... but other than that she NEVER shows aggression or protectiveness. And even when she growls at the neighbors or whatever she never like bears her teeth, just a small growl and some barking. If my puppy is not protective that is fine, I was just wondering if maybe she just has yet to develop it. Any info is great. Thanks.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is an old thread, and new posters need to start their own thread if they wish to get advice and feedback. Too confusing to have is all jumbled together.


----------

